# Hoster gesucht



## sipoh (19. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche einen guten Hoster, der es mir erlaubt, Dateien > 500 MB (und die entsprechende execution time) hochzuladen (bzw. User). Da es sicherlich auch ne Preisfrage ist - gibt es eine Übersicht über mehrere Hoster speziell auf diesem Gebiet?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. März 2011)

Hallo sipoh,

sicherlich kann ich auch in diesem Bereich eine spezielle Loesung anbieten. Da diese jedoch bei dem Upload von solch grossen Dateien grundsaetzlich recht fehleranfaellig ist (bspw. abstuerzender Browser auf Clientseite), hielte ich es fuer sinnvoll, noch einmal den genauen Anwendungszweck zu beschreiben. Moeglicherweise gibt es ja auch eine Loesung, die vermutlich stabiler laeuft.

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (21. März 2011)

Hey,

eine Frage am Rande.
Möchtest du die Dateien via HTTP hochladen oder FTP?

mfg
bo


----------

